# iTunes Opera?



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

In the day of digital music of which I buy mostly I find it hard to purchase Opera (Box Set) because they don't even include a digital book. 

Yes, this can be found via an internet search but without the book it I feel so much is missing. I buy mostly from Amazon.

Where do you all buy Opera? Feel the same way?


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Im with ya here. I buy all most of my music these days from Amazn. Call me a little old fashioned but I like to phisically own my music. Used CD's are very reasonable these days. As far as Itunes is concerned, it's ok for pop but thats about it.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

> Where do you all buy Opera? Feel the same way?


Yes, I buy all my classical music from Barnes and Noble online because I can use my rewards points from my credit card. I bought so many in the past month I'm going to run out of points and have to start coughing actual money.



> As far as Itunes is concerned, it's ok for pop but thats about it.


I agree. I've purchased 5 - 10 collection CDs as low $9.99 from B&N. Those collections weren't available on iTunes and would probably cost much more if they were.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I buy all of my operas from iTunes. Easy peasy.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I use Spotify and look up the librettos on line, at libraries, etc. The sheer volume of full operas on that service is staggering.

As for the sound quality, it's great. I set my music for listening off line at the highest quality and I've hardly had any problems. The biggest problem I ever had was with a copy of Siegfried that had a few tracks out of order. In that case I found another recording and enjoyed that.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I use Spotify to check out recordings and purchase the cd's of the ones I like. The downside to that is that the walls of my house are propped up by cd/record shelves.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

iTunes. It actually has some exquisite opera CDs (at least in my mind). There are some grand CDs of Carmen, La Boheme, La Traviata, The Magic Flute... the list goes on.


----------

